# Night Stalkers : Yo!



## Swill (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys. Uhhh... post something. And it better be cool.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 29, 2009)

i am so cool that i piss ice.. :)


----------



## S_O_A_R (Aug 30, 2009)

The water from the fire hyrdant is nice and "cool", especially when it's hot.


----------



## S_O_A_R (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm reenlisting Wed Sep 2nd. The cadre asked where did I want to go for it and I said i wanted to reenlist in front of a little bird on the flightline and have the pilot reup me. If it goes through, I'll try to get some pictures and post them on here.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 30, 2009)

i would have had it done in the back of a 47 flying over warhorses hanger...


----------



## S_O_A_R (Sep 1, 2009)

We were getting smoked for a couple hours with the logs today and this freaking little bird comes from no where and just starts hovering and doing a 360 around us. It was real motivating. That shit makes GP pretty fun sometimes...except the low crawling over the bunkers...Those rocks hurt.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 2, 2009)

oh ur still in GP.. ask either if there is a guy named Vern or Mark there.. then tell Mark I said whats up from the guy with the nicked name FIRED... thats what his ex calls me..


----------



## Mayfield2 (Sep 2, 2009)

Low crawling over the bunkers was fun...especially sliding down the steep side.....Gotta love the ropes!


----------



## Swill (Sep 5, 2009)

Check out the new pictures I uploaded. My shop recently presented that guitar to my old boss at his retirement ceremony. We were really struggling trying to figure out a good gift to get the guy. Finally came up with that. By the way, if you guys ever want to present someone with a custom pained guitar be prepared to go deep in the ol' pocket book. lol.


----------



## S_O_A_R (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm done with first responders and land nav. We had a black day for the Nashville Predators (hockey). Their black day was nothing compared to ours and their performance was pretty weak. I start combatives tomorrow which I'm alittle nervous about "clinch day" because theirs some strong cadre with some pretty mean uppercuts I hear. I got 10 training days left guys. The 10 miler is next wed as well. Not very pleased with that.


----------

